# Critiquing a long stock



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I was just wondering is a long stock can be critiqued in a photo or does the fur camouflage too much of the dogs structure?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Structure is structure....the coat cannot hide true structural faults.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Believe me, I know that....Kacie is a conformation nightmare~but I love her!! 
















In all fairness, she does have an enlarged elbow due to injury, so her easty-westy and weak pastern on the left leg is from that.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think a coatie is allowed in the confirmation
ring.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Awww she's cute! And look at what help she is...."grabbing those leaves" for you with her coat! LOL. _just joking...._
I love the coated dogs!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Coated dogs have their own classes now under the SV 2011 rules.....so yes, now they can be shown in the German Conformation classes for Long Stock Coats.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

depends.....in AKC, long coat is a serious fault but it's not a disqualifying fault. Coats can still be shown. Probably won't win tho!

I showed my longcoat bitch once, back when a class placement ribbon was needed in order to go for certain parent club awards.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Long coats do better showing in IABCA shows versus AKC shows. I show Nyxie in IABCA - she has another show coming up in May and one in July that I am entering her in.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> depends.....in AKC, long coat is a serious fault but it's not a disqualifying fault


Actually, the long coat is only listed as a fault. Not serious or otherwise


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Structure is structure....the coat cannot hide true structural faults.


But would you find it harder to critique one in a picture? Can you really get a good look at the overall structure like with a stock coat ?

The Dip In Withers thread is what got me thinking about it. To me the minute the dogs gets any kind of curly coat going on near the base of their neck it can look like a dip. 

I'm not planning on bringing one into the ring, it was really just curiosity. (But I am happy to know the lc is no longer a fault)


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Believe me, I know that....Kacie is a conformation nightmare~but I love her!!


I think she's cute but wow, she's got some furry feet!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I think she's cute but wow, she's got some furry feet!!


My Emma does too, I love it haha. I think its so adorable.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I trimmed Kacie's foot fluffs for the winter months, I do keep them trimmed underneath at the pads. Because her left leg is twisted, she doesn't wear down the nails/fur on that foot.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i don't think a coatie is allowed in the confirmation
> ring.


They are allowed in all rings.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Actually, the long coat is only listed as a fault. Not serious or otherwise


:thumbup: Thank you, poor movement is a serious fault, not a long coat.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> I trimmed Kacie's foot fluffs for the winter months, I do keep them trimmed underneath at the pads. Because her left leg is twisted, she doesn't wear down the nails/fur on that foot.


I keep the underside trimmed for traction, but never do the stuff on top. I do have to comb it quite often so she doesn't get mats lol.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> But would you find it harder to critique one in a picture?


I will admit that I do. With coated breeds, I need to see them move and get my hands on them. I have a hard time seeing structure beneath a lot of coat, but can see how correct it is if I see them going at a trot.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Normal withers, slight dip behind her withers though overall not a bad topline. I can't see her shoulder well enough in any of the photos to judge it. Very good angulation in rear. She stands east/west in front due to an injury, but also it looks like she stands a bit out on the right side too. Nice dark color, but her eyes are very light.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lisa, thanks for the critique on Kacie! I know most every part of her poor body is just not what a judge would deem worthy! Her light eyes are the beginning, though her dark mask make up for it. Her tooth alignment is horrid, poor girl. I use to try to find her breeder when I first adopted her, but no-one would claim her! 
So far her health has been great, considering the look of her structure. And her gut is pretty rock hard, as long as her teeth let her take in the raw food.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Here's Emma... I should try to get some stacked shots. Rerun complimented her trot recently. 


































Heres a more recent picture (those are all at least a year old) and one where she doesn't have zombie eyes going on. 









Obviously none of these are good critiquing pictures... But all I've got right now!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

She's a pretty girl!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Lin said:


> Here's Emma... I should try to get some stacked shots. Rerun complimented her trot recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this shot, she's beautiful.


----------

